# IBS and Birth Control Pill YAZ



## beachlover40 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have IBS and I am currently taking YAZ birth control pills. Although the YAZ has low estrogen in it, I still get sick and nauseous all the time. I am wondering if anyone else has this problem while on YAZ. My doctor told me to quit taking the bc to see if it helps any. I don't want to stop taking it because I am not ready to be pregnant. Do you think it is the YAZ or my IBS? Please help!!


----------



## bitterxsweet615 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have IBS-D and i was on YAZ for about 10 months i was very nauseas the first 2-3 months then it gradually went away ( like most bc pills it takes time for the side affects to go away) so if u haven't been taking it that long you may want to wait it out, however i will tell you that after i stopped taking it my periods make my IBS act up







and i feel terrible for the duration so i guess it's different for everyone mabe you could try going off them for a little and use a back up method of bc... hope i helped


----------



## beachlover40 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for your response. I have been taking it for over a year now and the symptoms seem to be getting worse. I am going to go to the OB-GYN later this week and see what she says. I just can't handle it anymore.


----------

